# Probiotics



## Newton11 (May 11, 2012)

Hi, I am new to the forum. I have IBS-D and my MD has me on the FODMAP diet. I am currently taking a diary-free, gluten-free probiotic....however, it does contain rice maltodextrin (?spelling). I am thinking this is part of the foods I am NOT suppose to have. Does anyone know of a good probiotic they use that fits into the FODMAP requirements?? Thanks! Just wanting to get this right and start to feel better!


----------



## Cheryl1967 (Apr 19, 2012)

I have seen many posts/replies that people use a probiotic called Floristor. I was taking Align and I just ordered some Floristor. I also use Kifir grains


----------



## BeeRitt (Jan 21, 2011)

i've used the walgreens brand for over a year and its been the most helpful. I've used them all, align, phillips colon health, different refridgerated kinds


----------

